# تاريخ الاطراف الصناعية



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (21 مارس 2008)

​​عندما نسمع لأول وهلة عن الأطراف الصناعية , نقف عند سماعها لنفكر ملياَ , ما هي الأطراف الصناعية ؟
 هل هي أطراف تعويضية ؟ تجميلية ؟ هل يمكن أن نستخدمها كما نستخدم أطرافنا .. ؟ الجواب .. نعم ,, وبشكل فعّال ولا سيما بعد التطور العلمي في هذا المجال . 
لمحة تاريخية : 
بدأت فكرة الأطراف الصناعية بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية وكانت ألمانيا من أوائل الدول التي بدأت بفكرة تصنيع هذه الأطراف . 
وكانت مادة الخشب أول مادة أولية استخدمت وكانت تحفر جذوع الأشجار ويفرغ محتواها بأشكال هندسية أنبوبية أو مربعة ومن ثم بدأت فكرة الطرف المتحرك ذات المفصل حيث تمكن المصاب من عطف وبسط الطرف العلوي أو السفلي ( مفصل حوض ـ ركبة ـ عنق القدم ــ معصم ــ مرفق ) بشكل جزئي حتى منتصف السبعينات حيث قامت البلدان الصناعية بتطوير هذه الفكرة وهذه الصناعة حيث حلتّ مادة البلاستيك ( Orthocryl ) . 
بدلاّ من المادة الخشبية لخفّة الوزن وسهولة التصنيع , وعندها بدأت صناعة الأطراف تتطوّر بشكل فعّال من حيث الشكل ومن حيث الميكانيكية . 
أنواع المفاصل : 
بادئ ذي بدء صنعت المفاصل الميكانيكية ذات المحور الوحيد والبسيط التي تعتمد على قوة وفعالية الطرف المبتور، وفي منتصف التسعينات بدأ صنع المفاصل الهيدروليكية ( التي تعمل بفعل حجرة الزيت ) حيث يمكن عن طريق معايرة مضخة الزيت الموجودة في المفصل تحدد شكل ومدى وفعالية حركية الطرف الصناعي . 
ثم ظهر المفصل الالكتروني بظهور أجهزة الكمبيوتر وخاصة مفصل الركبة حيث يقوم بأداء المفصل كما لو كان مفصل طبيعي . 
ونتيجة لهذا التطور العلمي السريع بدأ تصنيع أجزاء وقطع من الأطراف تناسب المرضى وخاصة منهم ( الرياضيين ــ سائقي الدراجات النارية ــ سائقي السيارات ــ متسلقي الجبال ) 
لإنجاح أي طرف صناعي يتناسب مع المريض المعوّق يعتمد وبشكل أساسي على براعة الفني ودقة القياسات المجراة على جذمور الطرف والمادة المستخدمة لهذا الغرض حيث بدأ باستخدام الجبس البلاستيكي المؤلف من الألياف البلورية بدلا من الجبس العادي المعروف لخفة وزنه وسهولة استعماله ونفوذيته , كما لن ننسى أن تدريب المعوّق نفسياً و جسدياً من قبل أخصائيين لقبول الطرف الصناعي يعلب دوراً أساسياً في إعادته إلى المجتمع وتأقلمه مع البيئة المحيطة به ليصبح عضواً فعّالاً .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك .

ننتظر مشاركة جديدة .

تقبل احترامي .

البغدادي


----------



## جمعة سلمان جياد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]اسباب ومستويات البتر [/FONT]
جمعة سلمان​[FONT=MCS Hijon S_U normal.]المقدمة [/FONT]
ان فقدان احدى الساقين بعملية البتر او أي عملية اخرى كأن تكون حادث مروري او في الحروب العسكرية قد يؤدي بالمصاب الى البقاء طريح الفراش، ولطالما حاول الانسان على مدى العصور والازمنة ان يجد له بديلاً يحل محل الطرف المفقود. في الحقيقة ان الهدف من هذه المحاولات هو استعادة القدرة على المشي والحركة وهي الوظيفة الاولى التي تميز الجنس البشري عن غيره. وينجم البتر اما عن عملية جراحية تهدف اساساً الى انقاذ حياة المريض.
والغرض من صناعة الاطراف الاصطناعية واعادة التأهيل هو استرجاع التكامل الوظيفي وعمل الانجاز الحركي ومن الجلي ان الحفاظ على الركبة او عدم الحفاظ عليها بشكل كبير وامكانيات المصاب الوظيفية المستقبلية.
وقد بات من الممكن وبصورة كبيرة تحسين اداء مبتوري الاطراف بفضل ظهور:
· المواد الجديدة (كالكاربون والتيتانيوم). 
· الركبة الالية المتقنة (اانظمة الهيدروليكية او الالكترونية).
· انظمة التصميم والتصنيع بمساعدة الحاسوب (الماسحات الضوئية).
وهكذا فقد تمكن العالم من التقريب ما بين لقدرة الوظيفية التي تمتع بها مبتوري الساق عند مستوى الظنبوب وتلك التي تمتع بها مبتوروا الساق عند مستوى عظم الفخذ. [1]
ما هي عملية البتور ولماذا نقوم بها؟ 
البتور: هي عملية إزالة أطراف الجسم البشري أو قد تكون إزالة جزء من هذا الطرف وفي كثير من الحالات تكون الإزالة شاملة من جزء وتنفذ عملية البتر عادة لخدمة غرضين رئيسيين:
1. ازالة مرض معين أو انسجة ميتة من العضو المبتور.
2. ترك جذمور(وهو الجزء المتبقي من العضو المبتور) في حالة يدة بحيث يكون قادرا على التحكم بالطرف الصناعي الذي سوف يركب عليه بعد عملية البتر ليكون بديلا للجزء المزال من الطرف.
لذا فأن عملية البتر يجب ان تتم بأيد ذات خبرة عالية وان تنفذ بشعور عال من المسؤولية وفي الحالات المثالية فأن اتخاذ قرار البتر يجب أن يتم من قبل فريق من الخبراء بحيث يتضمن هذا الفريق:
1. الطبيب الجراح وهو المنفذ لعملية البتر.
2. الفني قائم بصناعة وتركيب الطرف الصناعي.
3. المعالج الفيزيائي الذي سيقوم بتدريب وتأهيل المريض بعد عملية البتر وتركيب الطرف الصناعي.
4. المريض نفسه لانه العامل المشترك بين أعضاء هذا الفريق.
يجب على كل عضو من أعضاء هذا الفريق أن يقوم بعمله على أتقن شكل وبشعور عال بالمسؤولية وبما أنه في معظم الاحيان تكون أسباب البتر سريرية أي تتعلق بمرض ما ويجب أزالة هذا المرض فأنه من الظروري أن يكون للطبيب الجراح الدور الاكبر والاول في أدوار الفريق لذا فأنه من الضروري جدا أن يلم هذا الطبيب بمتطلبات كافة أعضاء الفريق.[2]
قبل ان تنفذ أي عملية بتر على الفريق المذكور سابقا ان يقرر فيما اذا كان البتر هو المعالجة الصحيحة للطرف المعنى به واذا كان هذا هو الحل الصحيح فأن مستوى البتر يجب ان يأخذ أهمية كبيرة بشكل جيد ومناسب، وهناك عدة عوامل تؤثر على مستوى البتر منها:[3]
1. عوامل مرضية.
2. عوامل تشريحية.
3. عوامل جراحية.
4. عوامل تتعلق بالطرف الصناعي.
5. عوامل شخصية مثل عمر وجنس المريض.
فعلى سبيل المثال فان عملية البتر من خلال مفصل الركبة هي عملية سهلة بالمقارنة مع باقي المستويات ولكنها تسبب مشاكل من الناحية الجمالية بعد تركيب الطرف الصناعي.

_[FONT=MCS Hijon S_I normal.] ثانيا: أسباب البتر:[/FONT]_
هناك عدة اسباب للبتور من اهمها:[4]
1- الامراض الناتجة عن الاوعية الدموية Vascular Diesease: وهو السبب الاكثر شيوعا في البلدان المتقدمة لان الناس هناك يعمرون اكثر نتيجة للمستوى العالي من المعيشة والعناية الصحية لذا تبدأ أمراض الاوعية الدموية بالظهور في الاطراف البعيدة عن مركز ضخ الدم حيث ان الاطراف سوف تعاني من نقص في كميات الدم الواصلة اليها وعندها فان بتر هذه الاطراف يصبح عملية مؤكدة من اجل التخلص من الانسجة الميتة، دلت إحصائيات عام 1992 ان 90% من مبتوري ذلك العام في بريطانيا هم ضحايا بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر لامراض الاوعية الدموية.
2- الاصابات في الحوادث(Trauma): تعتبر الحوادث سببا هاما من اسباب البتور وهذا السبب موجود في البلاد المتقدمة نتيجة التكنولوجيا الموجودة حيث تتم الحوادث في التي تؤدي الى البتور هو الحروب حيث ان معظم دول العالم الثالث تكون دائما مضطرة للمشاركة في الحروب وفي هذا النوع من البتور يجب دائما تأخير عملية البتر قدر الامكان لانه من الصعب ان تحدد مدى صلاحية الانسجة وخاصة عندما تكون في الاطراف البعيدة كالقدم.
3- التورمات(Tomour): اذا لم تنجح التورمات بالاشعة فان البتر يصبح حلا مؤكدا وعندها يجب ان يكون البتر من خلال أو اعلى المفصل المجاور للتورم من الجهة الاقرب الى جذع الانسان، على كل حال فقد دلت الاحصائاتان هذا النوع من اسباب البتور قليل جدا ولا يزيد عن 2.2% من البتور بشكل عام في البلدان المتقدمة.
4- امراض العضالة في العظام مثل الاتهابات المزمنة: عندما تصبح المعالجة بالادوية(Antibiotic) غير ناجحة لهذه الحالات المرضية فان البتور تصبح حلولا مقترحة وقد تكون مؤكدة، ويجب دائما ان يكون البتر من مستوى اعلى من المنطقة المصابة، وطبعا هذا النوع من اسباب البتور اصبح نادرا هذه الايام لكنه ما زال موجودا.
5- هناك عدة اسباب اخرى للبتور مثل: الشلل، قصور الاعضاء الولادي...، هذه الانواع ليست شائعة كثيرا ولكنها موجودة ايضا وبما ان اسباب هذه البتور ليست من أجل إنقاذ الحياة فأنه من الصعب جدا ان يقرر الفريق الطبي عملية البتر وإذا كان من الممكن البقاء بدونها أو انها ضرورية، لذا فأن المريض واهله يجب ان يأخذوا دورا كبيرا في اتخاذ القرار.
[FONT=MCS Hijon S_I normal.] مستويات البتور: [/FONT]
[FONT=MCS Hijon S_I normal.] البتور مما فوق الركبة:[/FONT]
[FONT=MCS Hijon S_I normal.] البتور مما تحت الركبة:[/FONT]
[FONT=MCS Hijon S_I normal.]البتور من خلال مفصل الكاحل:[/FONT]
البتر الجزئي للقدم:
يكون هذا البتر عادة بحيث يؤمن التخلص من المرض المسبب لهذا البتر، على كل حال فانمعظم هذه ابتور الجزئية للقدم تترك الجزء المتبقي من القدم بحالة غير فعالة لذا فان هذا النوع من البتور غالبا ما يستغنى عنه.


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (29 نوفمبر 2013)

http://al-jaleel.org/ar/?articles=class&class=16


----------

